# New Message Board Forums From "The Spoon Lady"



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

For those of you who remember, and enjoyed, "The Spoon Theory" - Its creator now has a new website complete with message boards. Here is a message from Christine:**********************************************Subject: NEW ButYouDontLookSick.com Message Boards!Hello Everyone,I am very happy to announce the launch of the NEW ButYouDontLookSick.com message boards! They are easy to use, and will hopefully be a new home for us.I want this to be a new online community for ALL people living with, or loving someone with an "invisible disease". There is a ButYouDontLookSick.com section that will have website announcements/ updates, past newsletters (as per your request), and more "spoon stories".There is a "Life" section that has all helpful topics relating to living with illness, family life, work, SSI, love/ dating, and more!Lastly, I have formed a comprehensive disease specific forum. So far, I have listed all the diseases that people have requested. If I am missing one that you would like to add- please contact me and I will gladly add it.I know this message board will be a useful resourse for ALL of us wether it is day to day tips, or medical advice from our peers. We can help each other so much. The old saying is true... "what you get out of it, is what you put in"







So, please take a look, register and start posting! Don't be shy! http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/boards/ (Please feel free to refer your friends, or spread the news to your email lists etc.)Wishing you all an abundance of spoons,-Christinewww.ButYouDontLookSick.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Appreciate your posting this info, MM. I may check it out. Thank you.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just bumping this up, so everyone will know about the new Message Board!


----------

